# paddock drainage removal



## DarkHorseDream (Apr 17, 2011)

this barn's owners immediately removed the drainage when they bought the barn from the previous owners. most of the paddocks have been under ice or water for about 4 full months. its a pretty wet winter/spring but michigan can be unpredictable. i heard they removed them because they were afraid horses would trip. one of the boarders has very detailed/professional plans to put the ditches back in and said it would basically be a 4 inch ditch and would fix the problem, but his plans have been ignored. just wondering opinions, is this a classic case of trying too hard to protect horses and doing more harm than good? after all horses got a long fine without us giving them perfectly level dry terrain to walk on. and the feral and wild horses do fine also. an occasional injury is the risk you run for having horses, you cant keep them in their stalls forever. they've had but a few turn out days in the past 4 months or so.


----------

